# 94 altima won't start



## huang6967 (Jun 11, 2008)

my 94 altima had problem of stall when hot, and sometime won't start until it is cool down. Most recently, it won't start any more, It cranks and no spark out of plug(even out of coil). So I replace the Ignition module(transistor, it could be related to stall problem when engine is hot) and still have no spark(actually, a little spark came out when stop crank). I also test the coil, measuring resistances and manually make it fire the sparks. Pls help me how to further diagnose the problem? (ECM code 11 and 21 shown).

thanks


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

huang6967 said:


> my 94 altima had problem of stall when hot, and sometime won't start until it is cool down. Most recently, it won't start any more, It cranks and no spark out of plug(even out of coil). So I replace the Ignition module(transistor, it could be related to stall problem when engine is hot) and still have no spark(actually, a little spark came out when stop crank). I also test the coil, measuring resistances and manually make it fire the sparks. Pls help me how to further diagnose the problem? (ECM code 11 and 21 shown).
> 
> thanks


Crank angle sensor in distributor is common for this problem. Often the oil seal at the bottom of dist. goes bad and lets oil in on sensor. Look and see if oil is in the dist. You may have to remove the dust cover under the rotor button to see it. Someone around here had a source for the seal but don't remember where. Try word search in this forum if you do need the seal.


----------

